# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  انا براهن علي جمعه جيناروا

## alastaz

*سيكون الصغر الاسود والايام دول
تثبت ليكم كلامي
                        	*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*هو سراحه مافيه كلام بس اعتقد الكبر حصل
                        	*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*عفواً صراحه ما فيه كلام قصدي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يوفق كل لاعب ينضم لكتيبة الأحمر الوهاح
                        	*

----------

